# Stocks hit one year highs



## Chris (Oct 12, 2009)

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Stocks rallied Monday morning, with the Dow topping 9900 for the first time in over a year, as investors showed optimism about the first big wave of quarterly results due out this week.

The Dow Jones industrial average (INDU) rose 37 points, or 0.4% in the early going. The S&P 500 (SPX) index gained 3 points, or 0.3% and the Nasdaq composite (COMP) climbed 11 points, or 0.5%.

CNNMoney.com Market Report - Oct. 12, 2009


----------



## Vel (Oct 12, 2009)

Consider.. when climbing out of the toilet, eventually you'll get up to the rim.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 12, 2009)

> America on Sale: Weak Dollar Boosts US Economy, Stocks
> 
> A weak dollar contributing to a strong stock market and economy may make investors feel like they're living in some type of Wall Street Bizarro World. But for policymakers, the relationship is just fine for now.
> 
> ...



The dollar has been falling, and stock prices are going up.

Hmm...


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2009)

Stocks feel like they want to go higher.

We will soon be entering the traditionally strong time of the year for stocks as well.


----------



## concept (Oct 12, 2009)

Wake me when it gets to 15k...like it was under Bush before you libs scammed your way into power.  

(we were also at <5% unemployment before you dopey libs went and screwed it up for political purposes)


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2009)

Under Boooooooosh the market fell from 14000 to 8150 when he left office. As Obama struggled to control the economy, the market continued to slide to 6500. This represented a loss of $11.2 trillion in our economy

Since the banks were rescued and the stimulus passed in Feb, the Market has risen to 9900. This represents a gain of $4.6 trillion since March.

Over eight years of Booosh economic policies, the market dropped from 10,750 when Bush took office to 8150 when he finally left.


----------



## concept (Oct 12, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Under Boooooooosh the market fell from 14000 to 8150 when he left office. As Obama struggled to control the economy, the market continued to slide to 6500. This represented a loss of $11.2 trillion in our economy
> 
> Since the banks were rescued and the stimulus passed in Feb, the Market has risen to 9900. This represents a gain of $4.6 trillion since March.
> 
> Over eight years of Booosh economic policies, the market dropped from 10,750 when Bush took office to 8150 when he finally left.



Yeah doorknob. The coincidence of the moonbats getting control of the purse-strings and the economy nosediving is only blown off by the kooky left-wing fringe and their sycophantic shills.

Recognize anyone?


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 12, 2009)

Meanwhile, the dollar spirals downward, hundreds of thousands of Americans lose their jobs each month, and our glorious leader wants to spend more money we don't have...

Awesome news...


----------



## mal (Oct 12, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Meanwhile, the dollar spirals downward, hundreds of thousands of Americans lose their jobs each month, and our glorious leader wants to spend more money we don't have...
> 
> Awesome news...



Job Losses are Decreasing Substantially...

From over 700,000 to the 200's...

If the Trend Continues, Job Growth with Follow.

And Barry did come into Office with 8% Unemployment that was Growing Dramatically by the Month from it's Low of under 5%.

I will Blame Barry for a LOT of things, but this Train done Crashed when he Took the Oath.



peace...


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 12, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> I will Blame Barry for a LOT of things, but this Train done Crashed when he Took the Oath.


So what's he doing to "right the ship"? Health Care Government Takeover.

What? 

Someone, Liberals prefered, explain how that will work?


----------



## alan1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chris said:


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Stocks rallied Monday morning, with the Dow topping 9900 for the first time in over a year, as investors showed optimism about the first big wave of quarterly results due out this week.
> 
> The Dow Jones industrial average (INDU) rose 37 points, or 0.4% in the early going. The S&P 500 (SPX) index gained 3 points, or 0.3% and the Nasdaq composite (COMP) climbed 11 points, or 0.5%.
> 
> CNNMoney.com Market Report - Oct. 12, 2009



Cool, the rich people are getting their wealth back.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 12, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > I will Blame Barry for a LOT of things, but this Train done Crashed when he Took the Oath.
> ...



A combination of pixie dust and rubbing his Nobel prize...


----------



## mal (Oct 12, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > I will Blame Barry for a LOT of things, but this Train done Crashed when he Took the Oath.
> ...



I am not Excusing Obama for ANYTHING, but I won't Dishonestly Lay the Blame of an Unemployment Rate that went from under 5% during (43)'s Final Year to 8% at the Time of Barry's Oath...

I don't Lie like the Liberals did during (43)...

(43) was Handed a Recession as was Barry.

Liberals NEVER Conceded that Fact and ALWAYS Blamed that Recession on (43).

Not gonna do it... Wouldn't be Prudent.

Short Term, all of this Gubmn't Stimulus will have an Effect... Probably enough to Assist him in 2012...

Long Term, it's going to do MASSIVE Damage...

Coupled with Socialistic Insecurity Shitting the Bed along with Mediwhatever and the Various Forms of Handouts like SSI, we are in for some Problems when the Boomers start getting Sick and Dying.

And Marxism isn't the Answer.



peace...


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2009)

concept said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Under Boooooooosh the market fell from 14000 to 8150 when he left office. As Obama struggled to control the economy, the market continued to slide to 6500. This represented a loss of $11.2 trillion in our economy
> ...



This is silly.

The housing market was in the biggest bubble it had ever been in 2006.   Credit spreads were as tight as they ever had been in 2006.  To say that perhaps the biggest bubble of all time popping was somehow the fault of the Democrats displays remarkable cluelessness.


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > I will Blame Barry for a LOT of things, but this Train done Crashed when he Took the Oath.
> ...



Pretty simple really, if you do any reading on the subject.

EVERY OTHER INDUSTRIALIZED NATION ON THE PLANET HAS NATIONAL HEALTH INSURANCE, AND THEY PAY HALF PER CAPITA WHAT WE PAY FOR HEALTHCARE.

Why? Because they don't have to pay profits and overhead for 150 different insurance companies and Big Pharma. Less overhead, less profit, lower cost. 

The French take it one step further. Their medical schools are free. So they have more doctors per capita than we do. Greater supply, lower cost. 

But when you have a Congress receiving $3.4 BILLION DOLLARS from healthcare lobbyists, what you get is the MOST EXPENSIVE AND BLOATED HEALTHCARE SYSTEM IN THE WORLD.


----------



## concept (Oct 12, 2009)

Toro said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Except that the idiot dems were warned and ignored it. In fact they denied anything was even wrong.


----------



## concept (Oct 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MGT_cSi7Rs&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Shocking Video Unearthed Democrats in their own words Covering up the Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac Scam that caused our Economic Crisis[/ame]


----------



## mal (Oct 12, 2009)

Chris said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Shit on US Big Pharma ALL you want, but its where the Rest of the World gets the Breakthroughs that Save Lives...

Government can't do that... All they can do is Fuck up things they Try to Run...



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2009)

I have no trouble with pharmaceuticals making break throughs.  What the quickly growing majority of Americans won't tolerate is that the companies reap unholy profits when our system excludes millions and millions of citizens from those breakthroughs.  You are not going to get the one without figuring out to give access to the other.  

Do you understand that?


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Under Boooooooosh the market fell from 14000 to 8150 when he left office. As Obama struggled to control the economy, the market continued to slide to 6500. This represented a loss of $11.2 trillion in our economy
> 
> Since the banks were rescued and the stimulus passed in Feb, the Market has risen to 9900. This represents a gain of $4.6 trillion since March.
> 
> Over eight years of Booosh economic policies, the market dropped from 10,750 when Bush took office to 8150 when he finally left.



moron....so bush gets no credit for the highest market ever...but all the credit for it continually sinking despite it continually sinking under obama...

you're lousy hack


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2009)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Under Boooooooosh the market fell from 14000 to 8150 when he left office. As Obama struggled to control the economy, the market continued to slide to 6500. This represented a loss of $11.2 trillion in our economy
> ...



At his best, Bush managed a 3000 point increase in the Dow. Obama has already achieved that in nine months.

Bottom line..Over 8 years of the republican "business friendly" policies the market lost 31%

If you invested $10,000 in the market when George Bush was elected you would have had $6900 when he left

If you invested $10,000 in the market when Obama was elected, you would have $12000 today


----------



## Zona (Oct 12, 2009)

Chris said:


> NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Stocks rallied Monday morning, with the Dow topping 9900 for the first time in over a year, as investors showed optimism about the first big wave of quarterly results due out this week.
> 
> The Dow Jones industrial average (INDU) rose 37 points, or 0.4% in the early going. The S&P 500 (SPX) index gained 3 points, or 0.3% and the Nasdaq composite (COMP) climbed 11 points, or 0.5%.
> 
> CNNMoney.com Market Report - Oct. 12, 2009



Sounds to me as if the guy in charge knows what the hell he is doing.  Go Obama, God Bless America.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 12, 2009)

Zona said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Stocks rallied Monday morning, with the Dow topping 9900 for the first time in over a year, as investors showed optimism about the first big wave of quarterly results due out this week.
> ...



That's why you're a moron.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Another right winger ...rooting for the economy to fail


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2009)

concept said:


> Except that the idiot dems were warned and ignored it. In fact they denied anything was even wrong.



Neither the Democrats nor the Republicans could have done anything about it.

Why do some people see everything through a political lens?


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 12, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Another right winger ...rooting for the economy to fail


Your cheerleading for the economy has yet to get me a job. Perhaps there is something more to this _economics_ thingy than cheerleading?

Nah...


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



this post shows what a moron you are....presidents do not have that much control over the market....

and if you were honest you would realize bush come on as the bubble was bursting....so it actually went down and then up and then down while he was in office....so if you look at history, the market did similar under both bush and obama at the beginning of their terms....if you really want to play this game of...presidents are in total control of the markets bullshit

and tell me by what percentage did the market go down in the two days after obama won the presidency.....10%.....do you really want to play this stupid game?

epic fail


----------



## garyd (Oct 12, 2009)

Whjere'd you get the idea the low was six k? It was low seven and this is being driven almost entirely by the bailout that gave the wall street gamblers more money with which to gamble at tax payer expense. Of course the stock market will rise a bit short term stock respond to supply and demand like everything else. 

The housing bubble was largely the fault of Democrat polices at the federal level going back to WWII combined with some really screw ball stuff at state and local level which forced housing prices to rise well beyond the average Americans ability to pay for them.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2009)

Yurt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Do you read what you write?

You give BOOOSH a pass on eight years in office and hold Obama accountable for his first two days.

Bottom line- We LOST money under Bush's management friendly policies


----------



## Zona (Oct 13, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



You dont want God to bless America?


----------



## Yurt (Oct 13, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



it is obvious you didn't read what i wrote because i never gave bush a pass and didn't hold obama accountable...i expressly stated this is what happens when you play YOUR stupid game....

and we LOST money under obama....under bush it was not due solely to bush's policies, that is a flat lie and shows your ignorance


----------



## truthsaga (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't read all the threads but I hope we're at an understanding that the stock market is rallying because of inflation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 3, 2009)

truthsaga said:


> I haven't read all the threads but I hope we're at an understanding that the stock market is rallying because of inflation.



Please post any evidence you have that supports your contention.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 3, 2009)

The price of oil has inflated because of speculation.

That kind of stuff is a self eating watermelon.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 3, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> truthsaga said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read all the threads but I hope we're at an understanding that the stock market is rallying because of inflation.
> ...



There's really no 'evidence' as to why any market moves the way it does.  It is ALWAYS speculation in that regard.  Sometimes it's more fact-based speculation then other times.

But the monetary base is a prime example of exactly why someone would come to the conclusion that inflation is the reason:







That huge spike is the Federal Reserve DOUBLING the monetary base since this recession started.  That's twice the amount of money with the potential to enter the economy and chase goods, services, and investments.

If you can show a better reason why people have put their money to work in equities and commodities, then by all means, let's see it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2009)

When a country invests in war, it loses.

When a country invests in its people, it wins.

It is time to invest in America instead of Iraq.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 5, 2009)

Chris said:


> When a country invests in war, it loses.
> 
> When a country invests in its people, it wins.
> 
> It is time to invest in America instead of Iraq.



Do you ever post anything other than stupid political campaign slogans?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 5, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > When a country invests in war, it loses.
> ...



Sometimes, my friend, they are accurate as well as not stupid.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 5, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I notice you never responded back to me with your educated opinion on why you think the market's bounce this year isn't attributed to inflation.

I showed you why it most likely WAS, and you said nothing more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 5, 2009)

I often value your opinion and did not want to quarrel with what I think is your mistaken speculation on that subject.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 5, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> I often value your opinion and did not want to quarrel with what I think is your mistaken speculation on that subject.



Well that's kind of ridiculous, don't you think?  Valuing my opinion shouldn't mean you can't feel free to oppose it when the time comes for you to do so.

I'd really like to see your reasoning for the market's bounce.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 5, 2009)

Not ridiculous at all.  But since we are discussing it now, when oil slumps as it inevitably will (bloated supply, no pent-up demand), the smart money will jump into the dollar.  Then we get to see what that pressure does to your concern about inflation.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 5, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not ridiculous at all.  But since we are discussing it now, when oil slumps as it inevitably will (bloated supply, no pent-up demand), the smart money will jump into the dollar.  Then we get to see what that pressure does to your concern about inflation.



With all due respect my man, that reasoning completely ignores typical market functions.  First of all, a flight from oil does not automatically typify a flock to the dollar.  There's still the issue of gold shattering its record high and not looking like there's anything to stop the momentum.  It took a hit on Friday, but with WHAT to SUSTAIN such?

You simply can NOT just ignore the monetary base.  You have to understand that the monetary base is where the economy's money eventually pulls from, and as banks start to lend again, that money will be added to circulation.

This is the reason why many feel that the market has gone so high.  The smart money, as you say, is going anywhere BUT the dollar because of the virtually inevitable potential for inflation down the road.  Asset inflation almost always precedes price inflation due to money supply expansion.  This signals investors getting an early jump on increasing the value of their wealth by getting out of cash.

While you may see oil drop slightly in the near term, you will and ARE still seeing the commodity market ultimately going higher.  Silver is almost at $20, and copper is approaching $4.

And look at commodity futures overall.  Look at the far month contracts on Wheat, for instance.  Or cotton.  Or soybeans.

Most took a hit on Friday, but never underestimate the power of Friday profit-taking.  It's the far month contracts that are telling a bigger story.

When I see the Fed finally grow a set of balls and extinguish some bank reserves and raise rates, I might start to change my tone.  Otherwise, there's every reason in the world right now to be in this market due to the monetary policy moves of the Fed in the last 12 months.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 5, 2009)

I am not discounting the monetary base (a light pun).  But if no significant demand exists, then no inflation can occur.  If oil collapses again, the economy contracts, lessening pressure for acquiring existing products.  On the other hand, if economic recovery does take off (not counting on it), then the economy will be able to handle the inflationary pressure of so much money.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 5, 2009)

There will be demand for that money when jobs begin to be added.

People are DYING to feel comfortable spending money again, it's in the American bloodstream and that's not going to ever change without some kind of catastrophic economic collapse.

If the Fed doesn't extinguish a large portion of that base before demand for borrowing increases, it could wind up becoming an uncontrollable situation like it was in the 70's, with the only alternative ONCE AGAIN, being that rates are drastically raised to ridiculous levels.  Which means all that cash just gets yanked right out from under us just as we were starting to become accustomed to it.  Now you have ultra high prices, scarce money, and most likely jobs lost again.

Agreed though, that with no demand inflation can not occur.  All I'm saying is that investors are betting that it WILL occur, and that's why they've poured into the market.  Obviously if something significant changes in monetary policy, investors will change their tune, including myself.  Right now, there's no sign that anything is changing anytime soon.  Just recently the FOMC said it was not going to raise rates for at least another 6 months.  That in and of itself is potentially inflationary, and that's why commodities and equities continue to rise.

You still haven't given your reasoning for why the market has risen like it has, if not for inflationary reasons.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 5, 2009)

Your analysis is not convincing to me.  Personally, I think the cost cutting, employee dismissals, etc., have led to stronger companies, a growth on the back of people instead of on the strength of the companies themselves, that has led to an improved stock market.  Time will tell.


----------



## Toro (Dec 5, 2009)

Inflation is partly the reason for the bounce, but not the only reason.  Markets have gone up because they went down too hard as investors were pricing in Armageddon, which didn't happen.  Also, cost cutting is keeping profits higher than what most investors expected.   So it is a combo of all three.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 7, 2009)

Toro said:


> Inflation is partly the reason for the bounce, but not the only reason.  Markets have gone up because they went down too hard as investors were pricing in Armageddon, which didn't happen.  Also, cost cutting is keeping profits higher than what most investors expected.   So it is a combo of all three.


Yeah but if you compare this recession which is the worst in DECADES, with previous and albeit much less extreme recessions...and the market lows that accompanied them...there's certainly no reason to think this particular low wasn't at least justified.

I agree about the profit issue though.  I'm not trying to make the point that ONLY inflation is fueling the market, but I think out of the 3 reasons you mentioned, inflation is the biggest.

And just to throw this out there, armageddon didn't happen BECAUSE of the Federal Reserve's policy moves which are nothing short of inflationary.


----------



## wimpy77 (Dec 8, 2009)

hey everyone i know i haven't been around in a while, been busy. over the last couple of weeks there has been talk about the rally running out of steam. bernanke said that he sees headwinds and obama talking about another stimulus (who didn't see that coming). do you guy think the market is just tired or something else is about to happen.


----------



## JeremyNight (Dec 10, 2009)

wimpy77 said:


> hey everyone i know i haven't been around in a while, been busy. over the last couple of weeks there has been talk about the rally running out of steam. bernanke said that he sees headwinds and obama talking about another stimulus (who didn't see that coming). do you guy think the market is just tired or something else is about to happen.



I think this is going nowhere. Borrowing more and more can never be a good economy policy. I started to sell all my stocks and I'm going our of public market. Me and my 2 friends have been doing something else recently focusing on being equity investors because:
a) those are fundamental investments that are much more safe
b) this is something that actually gives real added value to our economy.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 10, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Under Boooooooosh the market fell from 14000 to 8150 when he left office. As Obama struggled to control the economy, the market continued to slide to 6500. This represented a loss of $11.2 trillion in our economy
> 
> Since the banks were rescued and the stimulus passed in Feb, the Market has risen to 9900. This represents a gain of $4.6 trillion since March.
> 
> Over eight years of Booosh economic policies, the market dropped from 10,750 when Bush took office to 8150 when he finally left.



Where did that 11 trillion go?  Who got it?
Or did it never really exist?


----------



## Paulie (Dec 11, 2009)

JeremyNight said:


> wimpy77 said:
> 
> 
> > hey everyone i know i haven't been around in a while, been busy. over the last couple of weeks there has been talk about the rally running out of steam. bernanke said that he sees headwinds and obama talking about another stimulus (who didn't see that coming). do you guy think the market is just tired or something else is about to happen.
> ...



There's not really that much difference between investing in public or private companies.  Private companies will offer you a certain percentage of equity in the business in return for your investment.  This is basically the same thing as with a public company.  When you invest in a public company that offers a dividend, you are receiving a percentage of the company's profits and the ability to sell your equity stake at a higher price than what you paid for it, thereby earning you another profit. 

Sometimes in private companies you can get percentages of REVENUE for your equity, rather than earnings, but I'm not really sure why you think there's some kind of huge difference between the two types.

A company is still a company, and fundamentals are still the same.  I guess it's nice to know your equity won't be depreciated by short sellers on the private side.  But just because you're invested in a private company doesn't mean your position isn't still open to depreciation through shady dealings and manipulation.

You're only as strong as you are _informed_, regardless.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 13, 2009)

I will probably short the market again on Monday using DXD.  In the months between March and now, I have shorted five times, been right three times and wrong twice.  When companies have no appreciable increase in earnings off of the bottom, you know that the market is ripe for a tremendous fall.


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 13, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Your analysis is not convincing to me.  Personally, I think the cost cutting, employee dismissals, etc., have led to stronger companies, a growth on the back of people instead of on the strength of the companies themselves, that has led to an improved stock market.  Time will tell.


Industry and manufacturing makes up less than a third of our economy.  Most of the manufacturing companies have seen a collective fall of about twenty percent in sales from 2007.  Sales have been jumping all around since the beginning of the year, up a percent and down a percent.  We have seen no real pickup overall in sales.  Industrial Production has increased about two percent for the year.  Basically, that is not a real improvement.

Meanwhile the service sector continues to shed jobs by the millions every month.  Taint good.


----------



## jillian (Dec 13, 2009)

Neubarth said:


> I will probably short the market again on Monday



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.....explains all your distortions... 

you profit if we fail.



i can see where it would upset you that we're in a bull market that's lasted longer (9 months) than 1/3 of our bull markets.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/happy-9-month-birthday-to-bull-market-2009-12-09


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 13, 2009)

jillian said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > I will probably short the market again on Monday
> ...



Jillian, that is a damned lie!   I have never once posted a distortion.  Why don't you show the people how honest you are by showing them one distortion that I have posted?   I'd love to see this.


----------



## jillian (Dec 13, 2009)

Truth hurts, eh?

now keep posting garbage that has nothing to do with actual reality


----------



## Neubarth (Dec 13, 2009)

jillian said:


> Truth hurts, eh?
> 
> now keep posting garbage that has nothing to do with actual reality


You have now demonstrated for all to see that you are a disgusting pathological liar.  Hide behind your alias and lie all you want. Others will know that you have been exposed as a liar.  


Prove that you are not a liar by showing where I have distorted anything in my life.  As a Christian Minister, I take exception to pathological liars like you. Once you have been caught in lies like that you should be banned from the board.


----------



## Toro (Dec 19, 2009)

Bernardcraig20 said:


> We have to be really watchful on stock market conditions!



This guy is a spammer.  He is here to promote his product that is linked in his sig.


----------

